# eekkk



## 19331 (Jul 21, 2006)

So finally saw my gastro MD after waiting months. I definately have GERD, bile gastropathy and reflux, Gastritis, Hiatal hernia and Barrett's. Now he is esending me for a gastric emptying scan to rule out gastroparesis. Don't want that diagnosis. I have another EGD in Nov. and after that we will discuss surgery. Wow too many problems. The MD feels my gallbladder surgery has made my problems worse. I just want to feel better.Kate


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi KTRN, wow, that's a lot to have to deal with! Sorry to hear all that, but maybe the news will be better about the gastroparesis. What have your worst symptoms been? And pardon my ignorance, but what is bile gastropathy? It doesn't sound like fun. I go tomorrow for my EGD and colonoscopy-- getting ready to drink the Fleet Phospho Soda and then spend all night in the potty I guess. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## 19331 (Jul 21, 2006)

My symptoms are typical GERD, with nausea, occasional vomiting, bloating, and stomach pain. I think the gastropathy means the the bile caused some inflammation.Kate


----------

